
The speed of BGP network propagation - luu
https://blog.benjojo.co.uk/post/speed-of-bgp-network-propagation
======
xmichael999
This article doesn't seem to account for the idea that removed and the
announced have a different latency compared to a new announcement. For example
if we withdraw a prefix and then announce it 10 minutes later propagation is
WAY faster than if we announce a new prefix or withdraw for a few days and
then announce again.

Edit, but cool article.

------
whatupmd
Why is it beneficial to quickly announce a 'test prefix'? Couldn't you
position fast/slow propogation instead as trusting/untrusting providers?

~~~
toast0
It is beneficial for real changes to be propagated quickly, but it's
irresponsible to use real traffic, so they used a test prefix -- a range of
addresses without users.

Trusting / untrusting isn't likely to be the difference between propagating
the route in 10 seconds vs 60 seconds. That's not enough time to do anything
meaningful trust wise --- either the provider checks the routing dbs and
routing PKI or they don't, but a survey of providers that accept or not poor
routes is another story.

